# Choosing a GOOD chuck from a short list



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I am ready to purchase my first chuck for my new old PM #90. I spent a few hours this morning pouring over the offerings, trying to make sense of something I have no experience or insight into yet. I'd love to hear of any actual experience with some of the better offerings to help me make my purchase.

First off, the #90 has a 1 1/2" spindle, which limits me in some ways. I believe that I want to get a $30 adapter down to 1" and to then buy a one inch chuck. The theory is that 1" is more common and if I ever change lathes I'd have a higher chance of compatibility with 1" accessories. Even (most/all) chucks that rely on adapters don't seem to offer 1 1/2", which I find to be quite odd.

While every dollar that I don't spend on the chuck will go into other needed tools (sharpening), I want to buy it once since the max difference isn't THAT much in the bigger picture.

So far, I think in the running are:

Nova G3 for $150
Super Nova 2 for $190
Hurricane HTC125 for $200
Sorby Patriot for $220
Nova Super Infinity Quick Change for $250.
Oneway Stronghold for $290
Easy Wood Easy Chuck for $400

Wow, this is a lot to try to boil down! Not knowing what to even look for makes this very difficult for me to evaluate. For instance, I read one mention of quick versus slow adjustments with the locking tool. Heck, I'm not even sure what SIZE is right, including the jaws. I want to try my hand at bowls and definitely interested in small boxes and whatnot. Oh, and accessories (jaws) for some of these seem to be quite a bit more expensive, as well. All factors, I guess.

If the quick change is really worth it, that would narrow my choice down considerably.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

You can do a lot with smaller chucks and jaws if you use the expanding (inside recess) jaws. If I'm not mistaken a 2" jaw is considered big enough for a 10 or 12" bowl.

Most chucks come with a screw insert too and that and the default jaws are basically all you need to turn a decent-sized bowl.

I think they're all capable and would make my decision based on the overall package cost. A $150 chuck gets expensive fast when the jaws are $50 per set. But if you're not planning to get a bunch of extra jaws it's fine.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have been using two Nova G3's for about 3 years now. I recently acquired a Nova Infinity, and upgraded the two G3's to use the Infinity quick change system. All three are great chucks … no complaints at all, and I like the ability to swap any of my jaw sets on any of the three chucks.

I don't own the Oneway Stronghold or Easy Wood chucks, but have turned with both. IMHO, you wouldn't be making a mistake by going with any of the Nova, Oneway, or Easy Wood options.

I have never laid eyes on the Sorby or Hurricane chucks, but I have heard/read good things about them.

One word of caution on spindle adapters … don't go cheap. Some of the low-cost ones have so much run-out the chuck appears to wobble. A good source for spindle adapters is Best Wood Tools … http://bestwoodtools.com/ They may cost a few bucks more, but they are precision machined and the owner stands by his work.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Can you imagine a company who can't even answer a sales call? Couldn't get through to Nova. ugh.

I believe the Infinity with the #3 jaws is 1.8" - 2.48" clamping and 2.67" - 3.45" expanding. While they have smaller jaws listed the one on Amazon comes with the #3. Also, I don't see a "large jaws extension" type set up for the infinity. I assume I'll be wanting that soon enough. Hmm.

The Easy Wood is a "Nova G3" higher in cost than the Infinity, which is $100 more than the G3.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I believe the Infinity with the #3 jaws is 1.8" - 2.48" clamping and 2.67" - 3.45" expanding.


That sounds about right. I have a bowl-in-progress mounted on mine now or I would run out to the shop and measure them.



> While they have smaller jaws listed the one on Amazon comes with the #3. Also, I don t see a "large jaws extension" type set up for the infinity. I assume I ll be wanting that soon enough.


They have a Smooth Column Jaw series of 3 jaws … I have the #1 set (SKU 8321) and they work like either extended jaws or 'pin' jaws. See: http://www.novainfinitychuck.com/page10.html


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Gerry, are we talking about the same thing? I was thinking about something like this.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry, are we talking about the same thing? I was thinking about something like this.


Nope … you are talking about '*Cole Jaws*' ... http://www.teknatool.com/products/chuck_accessories/cole.htm


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

JMHO, would go with Oneway Stronghold or Vicmarc VM120 because can buy a threaded adapter to fit chuck and your lathe spindle. You will not need an additional spindle adapter. The closer you mount accessories to headstock safer and less chance of run out from the accessory.

Do not see any of the other chucks you mention with a thread chuck adapter to fit your lathe. At one time Nova had threaded adapter for their chuck that would fit PM 90 might need to special order.

Stronghold $260 + $25 for threaded adapter looking at $285+ shipping.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-1ow-strong

Vicmarc 120 $260 + $30 for threaded adapter looking at $290 + shipping.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-vm-vm120

Not a big fan of cole jaws if rim of the bowl is uneven althought with skill & tailstock support no problem. Rather use a jam chuck with tailstock support for reverse turning.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

So I have to decide (somehow!) whether I buy into the blanket belief that thread adapters are evil and to be avoided. This is a tough one and I'm sure debatable. While technically you're probably right what I have no way of determining is HOW right. Could I even measure a difference? Or notice?

The "bestwoodtools" link above leads me to believe that they make high quality adapters.

How funny is that Nova doesn't seem to make an insert of 1/2" (a $50 item retail) but Vicmarc makes a chuck dedicated to that size!

Is it possible to change out my spindle to a 1"? Crazy thinking???

Actually, perhaps another reason to avoid an adapter is that I'd love depth for wider bowls because it would eat into the missing channel in the bed?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't used a PM 90 but are you sure the spindle is 1.5"? That is really huge; could there be an insert left on it? Most inserts are about 1.5" outside.
These days most mini/midi lates are 1 and larger lathes 1.25 spindles.

Not sure where you shop but at ToolsPlus …with free shipping
G3 $119
SN2 $159
Infinity $199

I have not used a Hurricane 125 but I do have a HTC100. It is heavier than the Nova SN2 and every bit as good as far as I can tell. The 125 is a monster…like the Nova Titan.

You can use Cole Jaws with the Nova Infinity but you will need to buy the upgrade jaw mounts ($40). I assume Gerry had to upgrade his jaw sets to go with his new chuck upgrades.

Over the years I have acquired 7 chucks and jaws. The quick change may be a better option for many folks even though the initial price is a little higher.

Lastly, I would go with insert type chuck instead of direct threaded. Makes it easy to move to a different lathe with a different size spindle.
Toolsplus link
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-chucks.html


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, it's definitely 1 1/2". The manual states it as so and I've confirmed it.










Every one of those would require a spindle adapter. I have to mull that over a bit. I don't understand that Infinity listed on their site. It's $50 cheaper than elsewhere. I'll have to study that more.

I wonder if I'm making too much of this? If I should just grab either the Stronghold of the V 120 and call it a day. I guess I was just hoping to find a way to get into quick change from the ground floor.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I had just never heard of that (and couldn't find specs). Even the 3520 is 1.25. Learned something new today.
ToolsPlus often beats others or has special deals. 
The Stronghold should certainly do the job for you.
Hurricane also offers a 1.5 X 8 included in the $199 price. They don't have as large selection of jaws yet but they should cover any needs and the price is not bad either.

I do agree with Wildwood on the Cole jaws but some folks love them. I have a set that came with a G3 and three years later they are still in the package. A friction chuck does what I need.

I went back and checked, the Huricane HTC100 is also offered for $169 with 1.5 X 8 insert included.
Unless you plan on doing something huge the 100 should do, it is a little larger than the SN2 or Infinity.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Not to change your mind but if I had $400 it would definitely be the Easy Wood Chuck. Absolutely the finest chuck I've had the pleasure to use.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Lew, I value your opinion. I don't think the EW is offered in 1 1/2. I'll keep researching.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The manual says 1-1/2" inboard, 1-1/8" outboard, both 8tpi.

Grizzly has one
https://www.grizzly.com/products/H7820

Hurricane does with an insert
http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/categories/Hurricane-HTC125-5-Chuck-5_6.html

There are 2 kinds of adapters: Female threads on one side, male on the other; these go between spindle and chuck. And female threads only that fit inside the chuck body.


----------



## xmastree (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been quite happy with my Barracuda2 system, but I must say that Grizzly looks pretty nice.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I have used a chuck with an adapter ($20 from PSI) and it's been flawless.

Consider just buying it from Amazon and returning if it turns out not to work right.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I've also started my search for a chuck. (Will be my first). I've done the same agonizing searching that you are going thru. I've narrowed my list down to just several and if my wife would just hurry the heck up and win the lottery, that Nova Infinity will be mine!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Common sense will tell you buying a chuck with a threaded insert (chuck adapter, chuck insert) that fits your lathe spindle today and can be upgraded later if buy a new lathe with different lathe spindle a no brainer!

That might be just as important as optional jaws available for that chuck!

Definitely think Best Wood Tools provides quality spindle adapters for those that actually need them at $60 + shipping!

http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/prstspadwith.html

Debatable all about size, weight, and moisture content of wood normally turn and that can turn into what if game! What if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their ass every time they hop!

Good luck!


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

It dawned on me that I might be in a different predicament than most with my 1 1/2" spindle size. It would be one thing to use an insert to go UP to a chuck thread, but I have to move DOWN. This inherently means that I'd have to extend the spindle, which doesn't sit well with me. Now, if a chuck that uses inserts uses a larger internal thread for all, I'm OK, but if it's smaller than mine, I'm dead. So your argument against adapters is looking stronger to me, Bill.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not on your list and maybe not the very best chuck. I bought the Penn State Barracuda 4 chuck for my PM 90. It is a direct fit to the lathe with 1 1/2-8'threads. It works fine for me and has accessories. Note: no matter if you use that chuck of an adapter you will need a machined spacer about 3/16-1/4" behind it as threads are not deep enough to bottom out the chuck. The chuck runs about $200.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCBARR4.html


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Am I wrong in saying that the Stronghold has an internal adopter that sets the thread spindle size? I remember when I bought mine I had to order the 1 1/4" for my PM. This was years ago, but do they offer a 1 1/2"? I know they offer a 1".

If it is internal, it would be a simple change of spindle adopters if and when you get a new lathe.
I do know that my Stronghold has held up famously, and I've had my lathe for about 13 years, although I don't use it anywhere near as much as you guys probably use yours.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Bill, I *just* realized what that spacer's for that I had seen. It looked so large in the photo but now I see that it slips onto the spindle. I'm surprised that the #90's spindle is considered short. Doesn't look short to me.










Paul, in my last post I was saying that, as long as the native size of the chuck is larger than mine and they offer a thread insert then yes, you're right, I could move the chuck to a new lather at a later date.

Feel like I should be able to pull the trigger on this shortly. I'd like to get into Woodcraft to touch some, assuming they have any in stock.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Todd. Spindle is not short, threads do not go back far enough to seat chuck. You will most likely need that or something. I have two 1 1/2" washers that I flattened by hand.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The longer you analyze it the less time you spend turning. I suffer the same affliction, analysis paralysis.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> The longer you analyze it the less time you spend turning. I suffer the same affliction, analysis paralysis.


Ain't that the truth! If I would have made business decisions the way I make turning equipment purchases, I/we would have starved to death. Back in my working years, I would make a decision, pull the trigger, and never look back!


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

It's a miracle! I ordered my chuck!

The entire NOVA line was off the table because of my spindle, as is the Easy Wood.

Because I don't have any understanding as to why the Stronghold is $120 more than the Hurricane and because I discovered that many people have multiple chucks I decided to go with the Hurricane as my first chuck. Also, I went with the smaller HTC100. Will have it Sunday. If my local Woodcraft had the Stronghold adapter I may have just bought that earlier today when I was in the store.

So now I just need a good live center and a better drive center. Pretty sure I want the Oneway Live Center. Just trying to ensure it will fit my lathe.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> So now I just need a good live center and a better drive center. Pretty sure I want the Oneway Live Center. Just trying to ensure it will fit my lathe.


I have had good luck with the *Woodtek Live Center* from Woodworker's Supply … 
http://woodworker.com/woodtek-live-center-2mt-mssu-159-164.asp?search=live%20center&searchmode=2 . They run $20 or more cheaper than competitive products and are very high quality. I have one of them in my shop, and our turning club has eight PM3520B's equipped with them.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> I decided to go with the Hurricane as my first chuck. Also, I went with the smaller HTC100.
> 
> So now I just need a good live center and a better drive center. Pretty sure I want the Oneway Live Center. Just trying to ensure it will fit my lathe.


I think you will be very happy with the Hurricane. I have seven Nova and I would rate the HTC100 equal or better than the SN2. And you still have the $$$ difference for 2 or 3 sets of additional jaws. 

A bit off the chuck line for live centers but there are things about the Nova I like much better. A new thread may be in order but that is up to you.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Cone centers are nice but don't underestimate the usefulness of a cup center. I have always used spur drive centers but don't particularly like them. I'd like to try a Steb center.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

There is a fellow named *Wesley Pilley* over on the *Turning Tool Exchange* on *Facebook* who is selling *Ring Drive Centers* for $30. Some people call them safety centers because if you get a catch the piece just stops turning (there is no center spur).


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

You can usually get a 2MT cup dead center with a removable point on the bay for about $5.
Once you move it from the tailstock to the head stock you can change the name to "safety center" or remove the point also and call it a "ring drive" but the price is $20-25 more because it is a now a highly specialized tool.  Same thing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> You can usually get a 2MT cup dead center with a removable point on the bay for about $5.
> - LeeMills


Prices have gone up the last several years. You can get one right now that is missing the point for $11.50; otherwise be prepared to spend $25 or better.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> Prices have gone up the last several years. You can get one right now that is missing the point for $11.50; otherwise be prepared to spend $25 or better.
> - Rick M.


This is the one I got (actually 2, one for myself and one for my daughter)
New, adjustable or removable point, 2MT .... still $4.00 and reasonable shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-29847-Tailstock-Cup-Center-Morse-Taper-no-2-K-/331167773479?hash=item4d1b233327


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice price, I've been looking to buy a cup center for the delta I just bought and somehow that one never appeared in my searches. I want a live center though.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I got my HTC100 chuck yesterday. I have a TON of run-out. I ordered that arbor spacer mentioned above, hoping it solves the problem. I put an indicator on the spindle and chuck. While I'm not an expert on machining concepts and testing I believe I'm seeing about 1/1000th at the base of the spindle (max), but at the jaws on the chuck I'm getting about 76-ish. When I insert the worm screw it looks like a joke. So I'm anxiously awaiting the spacer, hoping it solves all my problems.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Did you try reseating the insert?


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I did. Several times!

I talked to Steve this morning from The Woodturning Store and he confirmed what I suspected. Threading the chuck onto a spindle where the threads stop just before the shoulder results in a "random" seating that's dictated by how the threads end. The spacer will allow the chuck to bottom out before the threads end.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

What are you getting on the body of the chuck? I don't remember exactly but it was .004-.005 on my daughters HTC on the body. I don't recall the HTC having instructions but on my Novas you install the jaws loosely (maybe 1/4 turn loose) and then scroll in for the jaws to align, then tighten. If you tighten first they may not be a true circle.
Did you take the reading on the top of the jaws or the outside circumstance of jaws?
.076 is way way too much.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm going to wait until I get the spacer. I think futzing with it any more without the spacer would be a waste. Will update here once I have it.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

You definitely nee the spacer. I checked mine Baracuda 4 chuck and it was 0.007" on the chuck and 0.005" on the jaws. I'm guessing I could improve if I had a precision spacer instead of the two washers I am now using.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Got my spacer today and BAM! "zero" runout on the chuck. I realized that it's hard to measure runout on jaws because they don't close down into perfect unison. I'm still getting about 20 thou on the jaws only at the joints where there's a bit of height difference. Just behind the jaws, though I'm getting about 1.

For those interested in the spacer and its function, I'm including some photos. The first shows the spindle, in which you can see a portion of unthreaded spindle. That's what prevents the chuck from seating squarely.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad you got it worked out.
Hard to get better than zero.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris, do you have something in the jaws when you are taking a readout? If not you will not get a true reading. If you do, then that is way too much runout.

Bill


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Similar to what Bill said, are the jaws scrolled tight or are they loose. My Nova jaws are fairly loose until scrolled in tightly. Also, I would lay the chuck down on a flat surface with the jaw tops down and then scroll in; this would put pressure on the jaws as a piece of wood would when chucked up.

I don't remember how the jaws mount on my HTC but on my Novas there is a ring segment on the jaw slides that fits into a groove in the back of the chuck jaws. A couple of times (as per Novas instructions) I had to go over the area lightly to remove a burr and even use a rubber mallet to seat some as they seat very tight.

Only some possibilities for the 2/100 runout.


----------



## BAM157 (Sep 3, 2013)

+1 for the Oneway Stronghold , I've had mine for about 7 yrs. now with zero problems. I got mine because they were the only company that specifically made an insert to fit my Yates American and I didn't want to be messing around , just wanted to get to work on the lathe.

I am on another forum where the Hurricane chucks get really good reviews . One of guys there is now up to I believe 7 HTC125's, he primarily turns bowls to sell. He got all of his before the price increase. The guy who imports and sells the HTC chucks owns The Wood Turning Store . He is familiar with the PM90's lathe too as that is what he had before he became a Robust dealer. I haven't had any personal contact with him but those that have say he is good to deal with and his website states he is happy to answer any questions. There is an 800 number on the first page of the link.


----------



## BAM157 (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL disregard the last post , I missed a few posts that were already up.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually, Brian, while you were a bit late the party, I was not aware that Steve had exclusive rights to Hurricane. That explains a lot!


----------



## BAM157 (Sep 3, 2013)

As to why the stronghold is $120 more than the HTC 125 , the HTC is manufactured overseas and the Oneway is made in Canada.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Nova G3 I just received has *1-1/2" x 8 tpi *threads. It was an open box item from Amazon, supposed to be 1-8 direct thread but Amazon gave me a $22 credit toward buying an insert to keep the chuck.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Rick I don't know how that's possible. I called them directly and confirmed that they don't offer 1.5, which isn't listed on their site. Additionally, We mic'd the native threads at woodcraft and measured somewhere around 1 3/8. On the phone they said it's a MM just under 1/5. So … it wouldn't even be possible to get UP to 1.5 according to my research!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

According to their literature, they offer four direct thread sizes and one unthreaded size. I believe they were 1-8, 1.5-8, m33, and .75-16.

edit; I can't find the link to the pdf but here is a screenshot.









And my chuck


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok. Stop. You're just making me mad. They confirmed with me that their entire line was off the table for me. Literally in those words. I'm pretty sure your ruler was a misprint.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It just goes to show what happens when companies cheap out on training and customer service.


----------



## Gerry1942 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have 2 Super Nova 2's and 1 Easy Chuck. Like them both. I work on multiple projects and just leave them in the chuck. The quick change jaw feature is excellent. If I was buying my first chuck the Easy Chuck is what I would get. 
I do not regret buying mine. Now my delima is do I but a second Easy Chuck or tw omrebSuper Nova Chucks.
I can make a good case for both. Just need more money.


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm happy you got a chuck. I would point out that the Nova SN2 doesn't have a 1 1/2" adapter because it doesn't need one for that size. That's the size of the internal thread so you can just put it directly on the lathe. I only mention this in case you decide to look at these in the future or someone else with a 1.5" looks at Nova. I have 2 and really like mine for the price.


----------

